# romex on edge



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know many inspectors who enforce 334.30, but it is a pet peeve of mine! 












Does this drive anyone else nuts?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow! I've never seen romex stapled on edge like that. You're saying it's a pet peeve of yours, so I'm guessing you run into it from time to time? I hope it's enforced, because it's been in the code for a long time.


----------



## yanici (Mar 25, 2007)

Being the devil's advocate, maybe that edge is away from where the sheetrock screws will be penetrating. If that's the case it may be better.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Marc, I can't belive you've never seen this! Well, good for you, cause I see it often. There are a few people's work that, if I have to finish, involve fixing this a good bit. It's getting better,because they get tired of hearing


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> There are a few people's work that, if I have to finish, involve fixing this a good bit.


Un-freaking believable! I've NEVER seen it, I can honestly say. Not even in DIY work.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

I've seen people do that. Never understood why. Just as easy to staple it the right way.


----------



## Alectrician69 (May 3, 2007)

Where in the country is this , as we in Mass must use insulated staples.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Alectrician69 said:


> Where in the country is this , as we in Mass must use insulated staples.


Maryland


----------

